# EXHIBITORS WELCOME TO BURGHLEY!



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Let me know if you would like to exhibit your stuff at Burghley on 13th July.

Either post, IM or email me [email protected]

Thanks.

Louise


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Surely there are a few of you out there who plan to come along..?

Forge/Revo?


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I've asked a couple of people not sure what they are planning???


----------

